# [Renseignement] Pate Thermique g4



## Amy2oo (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à vous.

Voila j'ai fraichement acquies un imac g4 1,25 ghz de 20"

Etant quelqu'un de très minucieux j'ai longument chercher des infos sur ce type de produits (car je ne connaissait rien aux mac..) et j'ai souvent vu le soucis d'une mauvaise pate thermique ou de l'oublie d'en remettre une fois le imac ouvert..

Ma question:

La vendeuse m'a affirmé qu'elle n'avait jamais ouvert le imac (seulement la partie du dessous pour mettre une memoire de 512). Le modèle date de juin 2004. Donc a priori la pate thermique est d'origine..

Je ne compte pas modifier l'intérieur de l'imac, juste changer la memoire de 512 pour 1 go.

Faut'il quand meme ouvrir et changer la pate thermique de l'imac en sachant qu'elle est d'origine et que le mac n'a jamais été ouvert ??

Merci a vous.


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
oui bien changer la pâte âpres démontage ( bien gratter et remettre une goutte simplement) sinon la cm risque de rendre l âme plus rapidement suite a une surchauffe


----------



## Amy2oo (5 Décembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> bonjour,
> oui bien changer la pâte âpres démontage ( bien gratter et remettre une goutte simplement) sinon la cm risque de rendre l âme plus rapidement suite a une surchauffe


 
merci pour votre réponse, mais vous n'avez pas du me compendre...

En gros cet ordinateur qui a 6 ans n'a jamais été ouvert et je ne compte pas l'ouvrir moi meme, mais faut'il quand l'ouvrir pour remplacer la pate thermique qui a 6 ans..?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Décembre 2010)

Amy2oo a dit:


> merci pour votre réponse, mais vous n'avez pas du me compendre...
> 
> En gros cet ordinateur qui a 6 ans n'a jamais été ouvert et je ne compte pas l'ouvrir moi meme, mais faut'il quand l'ouvrir pour remplacer la pate thermique qui a 6 ans..?


Normalement c'est une maintenance tous les 6 mois voire 1 an si la pièce n'est pas poussiereuse.


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Décembre 2010)

Amy2oo a dit:


> merci pour votre réponse, mais vous n'avez pas du me compendre...
> 
> En gros cet ordinateur qui a 6 ans n'a jamais été ouvert et je ne compte pas l'ouvrir moi meme, mais faut'il quand l'ouvrir pour remplacer la pate thermique qui a 6 ans..?



*pour moi non , tant qu il fonctionne, autant éviter un démontage( par un centre apple ou autre pour moi toujours trop cher pour un simple demontage) si on est novice 
*


----------

